# Canon Announces Image Cloud Service Irista



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 6, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16635"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16635">Tweet</a></div>
<p>London, 5 June 2014 – Canon today reveals irista – an advanced, cloud-based image management platform that allows users to access, enjoy and manage their photo libraries like never before.</p>
<p style="color: #666666;">People today take thousands of digital photographs which have become scattered across multiple devices, irista is built to help curate entire image libraries in one central location. Previously known in beta-form as <em>Project1709</em>, irista makes it easy to find any picture or any memory – regardless of which device it was shot on – camera or smartphone.</p>
<p style="color: #666666;">irista has been created around four consumer needs:</p>
<ul style="color: #666666;">
<li><strong>Simple to use</strong>: Making it quick and easy to find any image in a photo collection</li>
<li><strong>Connected</strong>: Share images directly with popular social networks and keep track of likes and comments</li>
<li><strong>Inspired</strong>: A single place for people to interact with their images, enhance their photography skills and get the most out of their pictures</li>
<li><strong>Puts everybody in control</strong>: All images stored securely in one location so they can be accessed anytime, anywhere</li>
</ul>
<p style="color: #666666;">Built using Canon’s unrivalled heritage and imaging expertise, irista has been designed for anybody looking to manage their memories. The unrivalled user experience, coupled with its design, puts people back in control of their image collections.</p>
<p style="color: #666666;">The service supports a wide range of file types, has no file size limitations and automatically uploads new additions to image collections. A sleek user-interface is supported by a powerful search index, which allows people to locate an image based on a wide range of criteria. The clean, tiled design features a customisable timeline ribbon and tag-based filtering options that make it easier to find shots using dates, location, custom user tags, lens type and much more. Social integration with Facebook® and Flickr also allows users to publish images on both platforms, as well as track social comments, directly from the irista interface.</p>
<p style="color: #666666;">“People are taking more photos on more devices than ever before, but it can be difficult to enjoy your images when they’re stored in different places,” said Alessandro Stanzani, Head of Consumer Imaging Group, Canon Europe. “With irista, we’ve created a platform that solves that problem. It’s currently the only service of its type and is built entirely around the needs of the user – reflecting a lot of the feedback received during the beta phase. It’s an invaluable resource for those who love their images, and will only get better as we add more and more features over time.”</p>
<p style="color: #666666;">irista is available to everyone, with tiered storage options to suit a range of different needs. The ‘entry’ tier offers 10GB of cloud storage space completely free-of-charge. It offers casual or hobbyist photographers full use and functionality of the irista platform, providing them with an ideal place to manage libraries or specific photography projects. Advanced enthusiasts or professional users, who require larger capacities, can also choose from two further storage options, with 50GB and 100GB tiers available for a monthly or annual cost.</p>
<p style="color: #666666;">irista subscription tiers are as follows:</p>
<ul style="color: #666666;">
<li>Up to 10GB: No cost, full functionality</li>
<li>Up to 50GB: €4.99 per month, or €49.00 per year</li>
<li>Up to 100GB: €10.99 per month, or €109.00 per year</li>
</ul>
<p style="color: #666666;">The full irista service is now live. People can sign up by visiting: <a class="formatlink" style="color: #c50000;" href="http://www.irista.com/" target="_blank">www.irista.com</a></p>
<p style="color: #666666;"><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Jon Gilchrist (Jun 6, 2014)

100G? That's cute. How much to manage my 14T collection that's growing at a rate of 2-4T per year?


----------



## Canon1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Jon Gilchrist said:


> 100G? That's cute. How much to manage my 14T collection that's growing at a rate of 2-4T per year?



My initial reaction as well.... Maybe a nice portfolio backup of the best of the best? Hardly a service designed for the active shooter.


----------



## rpt (Jun 6, 2014)

Can you guys access it? I get a page saying that the site is down and their "Gurus" are working on it.


----------



## apacheebest (Jun 6, 2014)

Same here, the site is Offline as of now!

My storage Requirement is 30GB a YEAR minimum, Dear Canon make it 1 TB Free for ALL 

and See how Irista will rock  !

Happy Clouding .

Anil George


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 6, 2014)

I feel that cps members with a crap ton of points should get this free...


----------



## dstppy (Jun 6, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I feel that cps members with a crap ton of points should get this free...



A free cow-poop ice cream cone is still a cow-poop ice cream cone :/

I'm deeply entrenched in the tech industry and I just can't see using "cloud" at this time:
1) ISPs feel they have the right to choke you down if you use 'too much'* bandwidth or to the wrong provider
2) Likelihood of outage to your ISP, anyone in between, the actual service
3) Data breeches by adverse outside parties
4) Sharing of data with outside sources via pressure (national security letter)
5) Sharing of data for profit (advertisers, 'meta data')
6) Hidden clauses in endless EULAs that turn ownership of your IP into someone else's

Now, I'm beginning to sound like a security nut, but I've had it with the cloud snake oil. There has been a systematic disingenuousness of most large companies that seems to be the accepted norm, and people are turning over more and more control and aren't really getting anything for it.

Don't get me wrong, I'll gladly hop on board when I might be getting something I really want, but until, at very least, ISPs are forced to disclose limits and advertise ACTUAL average upstream/downstream and who they are blacklisting/whitelisting, I'll take my local software and hard backups.

Oi. Rant off. :-[


*an arbitrary number, that they won't ever tell you


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 6, 2014)

rpt said:


> Can you guys access it? I get a page saying that the site is down and their "Gurus" are working on it.



A cloud service with its website down does not bode well.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 6, 2014)

dilbert said:


> ok, so every DSLR from now on will be able to upload its images to Irista via WiFi.



Probably.... and when they reach 10 gb they will get a ton of emails to upgrade.


----------



## siegsAR (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm in Southeast Asia and can't access it yet.. This greets me:



> Want to come back in?
> 
> Thank you for visiting Project1709! The Australia and New Zealand site is currently undergoing testing and maintenance.
> 
> ...



Not really interested in fully utilizing it, just wanna try it and whatnot. ;D


----------



## jough (Jun 6, 2014)

I feel like they would have tried to have something to woo people to make the switch. For the serious folk who would want to use this, you would need things like:


Lightroom Integration
More competitive pricing (why switch if I can get 100X the storage space somewhere else for free?)
Unique Features
An app?


----------



## Pieces Of E (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh I've been waiting forever to find some obscure, cloud-based server farm to ship all my hard earned images off into cyberspace for anyone to steal or lose. NOT! Are you kidding me? How rediculous is that? Is anyone gonna fall for this? 
Sorry for that rant, but I put a HUGE emphasis on my privacy and imagery, even if it isn't world class. I guess 20+ years in mainframe storage management for multiple companies has indelled the practice of security into me. Ok, I'm done. Now Canon, get back to building photo hardware for us hungry shutterbugs and enthusiasts.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 6, 2014)

Why do I get the feeling that *jrista* will comment on this new service?


----------



## drs (Jun 6, 2014)

Another cloud. Amazon, iCloud, CC, etc, -- It would make sense if they could be connected all together, without 3rd party tools. 
Another log-in, another pass word.

Log-in only with a social media account, great, what data do I allow them to have? If I cancel my social media account, do I lose my access?

100GB for 100Eur [roughly $150 including tax], that is not cheap, nor enough space for anything.

Reading along the agreement -- I found typos, and English is not my first language. Typos in a text that should have been read by Lawyers? I get really scared when the term sublicense is very blurry in its definition: Who is allowed to publish my stuff then? Perhaps, again, my English might be in the way here.

I will wait a few month, if at all.


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 6, 2014)

Guys, there's a lot of negativity here going on... (yet another reason why i try to limit my involvement here... ) It's a storage option... not an overly big storage option, but a FREE option to store your best photos to show any one any time any where... They dont owe you anything... If they had a 1TB option for a couple hundred i'm sure people would still gripe... Just be grateful they are trying to look after us a little bit and if you dont want to use it, dont use it. And BTW, the site worked for me and I was able to set up my free account. Stop whining.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 6, 2014)

Marketplace viability is a reasonable topic of conversation.... especially when we are their target demographic... if we have no interest, they are doing something wrong.


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 6, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Marketplace viability is a reasonable topic of conversation.... especially when we are their target demographic... if we have no interest, they are doing something wrong.



Yesterday you had no Irista, today you have 10GB of Free Cloud service to use at your discretion. If you aren't interested, that's no a them problem, thats a you problem. Frankly i dont think they give 2 poops whether or not we use it or are interested, but those who do use it and are interested, all the more brand loyalty, and i'm sure it costs them little to nothing.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 6, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Why do I get the feeling that *jrista* will comment on this new service?



Best comment of the day. Wondering if he might have grounds for a name infringement suit. Maybe one of those class action suits where the attorneys walk away with $50 million and everyone else gets a coupon for 10% off their next purchase?


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 6, 2014)

Yesterday I also had Facebook, Flickr, Dropbox, whatever Microsoft offers, etc. If you have a new product introduced into the marketplace after market saturation has occurred, it better be impressive in order to get a foothold. 

If you want to call this evaluation negativity, go nuts... but it is a legitimate critique of a business model with consideration of the market.



awinphoto said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Marketplace viability is a reasonable topic of conversation.... especially when we are their target demographic... if we have no interest, they are doing something wrong.
> ...


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 6, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Yesterday I also had Facebook, Flickr, Dropbox, whatever Microsoft offers, etc. If you have a new product introduced into the marketplace after market saturation has occurred, it better be impressive in order to get a foothold.
> 
> If you want to call this evaluation negativity, go nuts... but it is a legitimate critique of a business model with consideration of the market.
> 
> ...



Whatever floats your boat dude... check out the cloud service nikons offering


----------



## Pieces Of E (Jun 6, 2014)

Login Sign Up. Hmmm, enjoy your free storage space behind the locked door! :


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2014)

The United States does not seem to be one of the supported countries.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 6, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> irista subscription tiers are as follows:
> Up to 10GB: No cost, full functionality
> Up to 50GB: €4.99 per month, or €49.00 per year
> Up to 100GB: €10.99 per month, or €109.00 per year


I am a miser when it comes to storage space. 
But even I wouldn't be willing to live with these offerings...



mackguyver said:


> Why do I get the feeling that *jrista* will comment on this new service?


*rotfl* exactly what I thought reading this. ;D


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 6, 2014)

It seems people will have to register and login to see your pictures??

So storage - free or bought - is far, far, far to little for platform-wide single space storage while viewing access is restricted to others that use the same service. In addition only possible to send to two of the six key social platforms out there = I predict Mega-fail for this "service".

Adobe also tried to lure people to store their digital works with them for several years. Anyone here using their service?

Apple is currently also working towards something like this to be ready for IOS8 (multi platform photo/video storage with seamless cross-platform integration).

My own take is that collecting everything in one big storage box is not what people want. People want to spread their digital wings seamlessly whereever their fancy takes them. Social networkers are the ones driving the digital space, the DSLR crowed is a marginal geek squad. The day someone can build a platform that seamlessly integrates access to and easy instant sharing between Facebook, Instagram, Flickr, Twitter, Pinterest etc. that will be the day someone will have a true home run. No one does this today but everyone wants it.

___

And for the stats: current total storage 8TB (stills only)


----------



## Joe M (Jun 6, 2014)

Rick said:


> The United States does not seem to be one of the supported countries.


"Unsupported"? I just signed up for the heck of it and I'm from Canada. On the form, there is no "Canada" but simply "North America". I noticed that for the U.S. as well. Unless we're seeing two different things you ought to be able to sign up such as, it doesn't even give you the option to get to the signup page. 

In any case, I'm not sure why some people are so down on this service. True, the storage space is only 10 gigs and really, as far as storage goes, that's woefully small. Heck, I've got 64gig cards in my 5D3s. And even the 100 gig that costs way too money per year is something not adequate for pros cause again, that's not even equal to my two 64 gig cards, let alone my many terabytes of external drives. However, even though it's relatively small storage, I'd imagine it's useful for the masses and might be useful to store _some_ stuff if not everything. As long as it remains free, I'll take the 10 gigs. With all the existing competition and their free limits, you can store some here and there and at least put some online for safety and ease of sharing/displaying. Who knows, maybe with time and demand, Canon will increase the limits and/or decrease the prices. It's a tough cloud out there so I would expect they'll eventually have to mold this into something different to entice users (or it'll peter out).


----------



## jrista (Jun 6, 2014)

Aahh, my long lost brother, Irista the Cloud. He was so ephemeral, and disappeared into the sky before... Good to hear he's back. ;D  ;D


----------



## LDS (Jun 6, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> It seems people will have to register and login to see your pictures??


You're expected to share images via Flickr or Facebook - Irista looks to be a storage-only system.


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 6, 2014)

I've been beta-testing it for a few months, but I've had little to no proper feedback on my questions and suggestions. What I like is that I can upload RAW-files and view them and share them.
What I don't like:
1) The meagre 10GB free storage limit - my CF-cards are bigger than that, and I have a few of those...
2) I can only share to Flickr and Facebook. Not 500px, or G+ for example.
3) I can only log in via some other social media account.
4) Lousy EXIF presentation. It shows some information, but not all that I want/expect.
5) Tagging (at least while in the beta stage) sucked. For example, I thought that a carefully tagged photo on Irista when shared to Flickr would carry the tags over to Flickr so that it would automagically be presented when someone checked the photo on Flickr. I was utterly wrong...
6) The benefits for us that beta tested it are none as far as I have seen.
7) The interface and its coding would need to be better to give a decent user experience.
8.) Downtime happened a lot during the beta stage. If you can't build a cloud based service, with excellent uptime from the start, you are probably doing more than one thing wrong...
9) The cost is too high. If I tried to sell a (cloud based) service to businesses with this price tag per user I wouldn't sell much.

So, in short, I expected a lot more, and more professional behaviour from both the service and the team that developed it.


----------



## LDS (Jun 6, 2014)

jough said:


> More competitive pricing (why switch if I can get 100X the storage space somewhere else for free?)


One reason could be "Using irista doesn't give Canon any rights to use any of your images in any way." Other services may not be so respectful...


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 6, 2014)

I gave up trying to find a usable cloud service years ago and set up my own server. Half a decade later, I'm ashamed to say that the situation doesn't seem to have improved much. All these companies still think it is reasonable to charge $150 per year for a paltry hundred gigs of storage. That's considerably more than I pay for shared hosting from a competent provider with *unlimited* storage across unlimited domains. I'm currently hosting multiple websites, along with a collection of several hundred gigabytes worth of publicly viewable photos, complete with RAW files.

Or to look at it another way, at current end-user prices SATA hard drives costs approximately $40 per terabyte to buy. This service costs $1500 per terabyte per year. In effect, you're paying for the entire cost of the hardware approximately every 9.7 days. Would you spend $1,500 to rent a computer for a week? There's really no difference. Now I realize that the storage isn't the entire cost of providing a service. You have to build a data center with cooling, you have to build the server boxes themselves, etc. But even when you factor in the costs, $150 per year for 100 GB is obscene.

In short, these prices from Canon are just mind-bogglingly bad. I can't imagine why anyone in his or her right mind would pay these extortionate prices unless they are simply not technically savvy enough to realize how badly they're getting screwed.

And the default 10 GB allocation? That is *exceptionally* stupid from a marketing perspective, because it effectively forces their users to either always shoot in low-quality JPEG or do all the conversions before uploading the photos to their service. When potential users do the former, people whine about the poor quality of pictures that Canon cameras take. When they do the latter, it yields the same result, along with some extra whining about what a pain in the backside the Canon service is.

To put this in perspective, I just got through with shooting photos (RAW) while on vacation. I used about three 64 GB flash cards in ten days. So Canon's free allocation is enough for me to upload half a day's vacation shooting. Even with my old XTi, a 10 GB service will hold only two days worth of vacation shooting (on average) in RAW mode. How is that beneficial at all? This is on the same order of "WTF" as backing up to CD-R media.

Alternatively, 10 GB is somewhere in the neighborhood of half an hour of video. One single video recording on a 6D can burn nearly the entire allocation. So this is a joke, right? Canon's execs can't really be that out of touch, can they? Seriously?

I really can't even conceive of the sorts of users for whom a 10 GB cloud service would be useful, unless they're shooting all their photos in JPEG with a 2 MP smartphone camera. It certainly doesn't make sense for anyone who owns a camera that actually has a Canon logo on it (unless it was built prior to the turn of the century).


----------



## Brymills (Jun 7, 2014)

I'd hoped this would be a replacement for Flickr, which has just enforced a stupid policy of requiring a Yahoo account for logins. Seems it's not to be, so back to my plan B, register a domain, build my own website based on some open source gallery software.... Just need to pick which one?


----------



## rpt (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks like it is not available in india 

Oh well!


----------



## eml58 (Jun 7, 2014)

I understand all these cloud services, not so much the need for them, but from a Business perspective it's a reasonable Business Model, but.

I've just never been comfortable with having my Images on someone else's server, in the cloud, what ever, just seems....risky.

So, I set up my own system without too much trouble, at home I set up my MacPro as a server, connects to my esPro 8TB (2 complete systems totalling 16TB on RAID), on this I store 2 copies of my current 5TB of Images, as long as I have Internet access, I can access my Home System & download Images, check Images, work on Images.

Yes, it's quite a bit more expensive than cloud service, but it's 16TB, it's mine & it's just as accessible as anything iCloud, Google, Canon etc offer, without the risk.

Well, if my House burns down I'm in a bit of trouble, so I just purchased another 8TB system and will set that up as a cloned copy at my Son's Apartment.

This is the only way I can see to get the service I want for the amount of Images I have with the comfort of knowing my Images aren't on someone else's server.

Most of these cloud systems are developed for people wanting to store their phone camera photos I think, nothing wrong with that at all, but for someone that has anything more than 100GB, the systems really don't work.


----------



## talicoa (Jun 7, 2014)

I read this article with hope that this might be a viable solution for me. I bought into the fact that Canon knows images, and understands photographers. Wow, I was disappointed in this offering. Like many others have said, the amount of space is Laughable. I have a 64GB card have filled it in one day. What I need is something that will help me organize my images, store them securely and present them in a breathtaking way. This is the most expensive option I have seen yet, I don't want to share images to Facebook. At least not any work I am proud of.
I don't get it, but I guarantee the next 7DMKII will have Wi-Fi and an Irista button right next to the direct print button.


----------



## sanj (Jun 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Why do I get the feeling that *jrista* will comment on this new service?



hahahahaha. Same thought went through my mind...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 7, 2014)

Not interested with measly storage space and nor do I want to signup using my google or yahoo or whatever account ... not sure what Canon was thinking in putting out this half hearted service.


----------



## Zv (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes I agree 10GB is not much ... but it's more than what Dropbox give you! After pestering my friends and camera uploading like a maniac I have around 7GB. But some of that is used up by work. So I'll take this fresh 10GB of free space, thank you very much! Might come in handy.


----------



## fragilesi (Jun 7, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> I gave up trying to find a usable cloud service years ago and set up my own server. Half a decade later, I'm ashamed to say that the situation doesn't seem to have improved much. All these companies still think it is reasonable to charge $150 per year for a paltry hundred gigs of storage. That's considerably more than I pay for shared hosting from a competent provider with *unlimited* storage across unlimited domains. I'm currently hosting multiple websites, along with a collection of several hundred gigabytes worth of publicly viewable photos, complete with RAW files.
> 
> Or to look at it another way, at current end-user prices SATA hard drives costs approximately $40 per terabyte to buy. This service costs $1500 per terabyte per year. In effect, you're paying for the entire cost of the hardware approximately every 9.7 days. Would you spend $1,500 to rent a computer for a week? There's really no difference. Now I realize that the storage isn't the entire cost of providing a service. You have to build a data center with cooling, you have to build the server boxes themselves, etc. But even when you factor in the costs, $150 per year for 100 GB is obscene.



I wouldn't feel qualified to cost out a service like this despite having been in the industry for a quarter of a century and the costs do seem high but there is a major league difference between small scale hosting like you're talking about and opening up a cloud based service with uncertain global take up. Did you factor into your costs:-

- High Availability (they will be trying for it even if not succeeding  ) At a minimum this will probably triple your server and storage costs.
- High end connections to the Internet across multiple data centres each capable of full load.
- Service development teams, 24/7 support capability, operations staff
- Software licensing
- Hardware and data centre maintenance
- Ops staff, hardware techs, management.
- Marketing
- Legal
- Power, UPS Contracts
- Cooling Systems, maintenance contracts
- Security, intrusion prevention, firewalls
- eCommerce capability including help functions
- Translation services

All on a global scale . . .

Now, Canon needs to live up to what offering a cloud service really means and they have made a poor start but comparing what you do with your provider and what they are attempting to do is a bit like comparing a market stall with Walmart. 

And if that last part sounds dismissive then genuinely I'm sorry. I really like the sound of your setup, fair play to you, maybe I should do that myself! It's just not even close to being relevant to this service. And that's probably why you gave up on the cloud services. It is much more achievable to do your own thing because trying to be all things to all men / women . . . very hard, even for big corporations.


----------



## ewg963 (Jun 7, 2014)

dstppy said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I feel that cps members with a crap ton of points should get this free...
> ...


+1000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 7, 2014)

dilbert said:


> ok, so every DSLR from now on will be able to upload its images to Irista via WiFi.


 
I think you've hit it. And, if you want to upload to something like Flickr, you will have to go thru Irista.

Canon should stick to hardware, their core competence is not on the web.


----------



## sirnose66 (Jun 7, 2014)

Well, I've been a Beta tester for ever, not a terribly active one, although I did take part in a web chat, which involved a lot of blue-sky type questions, "If you could ask for anything what would you want..." . To which unsurprisingly most people said unlimited free storage!

Storage was unlimited in Beta and I have uploaded a lot of stuff, 122GB to be precise, so now when I log in it says I am over my free 10GB limit! No suggestion at the moment that I can't continue to use what I have, although I can't upload any more obviously and I imagine deleting stuff won't free up new space. I guess 112 free gigs of storage is a reasonable return for Beta testing, even if I can never add or change what's uploaded!

It's not obvious what I would have to pay to get more storage the premium package talks about "customise your storage by add on storage", presumably at an additional cost to the standard premium rate?


----------



## eyeland (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyone care to share their thoughts on viable software solutions for the home-server solution?
Gonna set up a server when I move back home to my 100/100mbit fiber connection, but so far I have not been satisfied with WP-galleries or simple file servers. I would like to implement a flickr-like framework that integrates automatically with my storage drives.
The best for me in terms of publishing and public availability would be some function akin to smart collections in Lr where one could publish collections based on certain meta-tags rather than having to publish things manually.
In other words, the only downside to the personal server solutions is the time and effort it takes to maintain and manage them but surely, this pales in insignificance compared to this half-assed canon offering...


----------



## Menace (Jun 7, 2014)

Service still down in Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jun 8, 2014)

Server is down, but their e-mail does not work either, see text below



Delivery has failed to these recipients or groups:

[email protected]
The email address you entered couldn't be found. Check the recipient's email address then try to resend the message. For more tips to resolve this issue see DSN code 5.1.1 in Exchange Online. If the problem continues contact your help desk.


----------



## hollybush (Jun 8, 2014)

apacheebest said:


> Dear Canon make it 1 TB Free for ALL



Dear Canon, 

Please don't.

The running costs would have to be met by loading prices on camera equipment. I'm sort of fine with that happening for iPhones etc., because those things have a limited life anyway and it's an ongoing thing to budget for. But I keep my camera equipment for decades.

BTW, it's Sunday evening on a holiday weekend here in Australia, and the Australia and NZ site is "currently undergoing testing and maintenance" by gurus. (For those who don't know, a "guru" is an expert on Unix and open source software. Generally they come with beards.)


----------



## rpt (Jun 8, 2014)

hollybush said:


> apacheebest said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Canon make it 1 TB Free for ALL
> ...


Same here and I am logging on from India. So may be their Geography is not too good - apart from other things...


----------



## StephenC (Jun 9, 2014)

How is this better than SmugMug, which has unlimited storage for a modest fee?


----------



## apacheebest (Jun 9, 2014)

hollybush said:


> apacheebest said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Canon make it 1 TB Free for ALL
> ...



Can you friends tell me how it is different from flickr except that it has a crazy pricing and flickr gives 1TB free. If this one allows RAW then its a different thing, but then, there are cheaper cloud storage available out there and if you are storing RAW, then all the drums and whistles are kinda useless 

Anil George


----------



## Zv (Jun 9, 2014)

apacheebest said:


> hollybush said:
> 
> 
> > apacheebest said:
> ...



Flickr is for displaying your work, viewing other peoples work, sharing ideas and commenting on photos (some video too) whereas a cloud storage service is mainly used in the same way an external hard drive is (though usually with more benefits like being able to share files easily). 

I guess you can use Flickr for storing images if you only have JPEGs but you'd need to change the privacy settings so only you can view them. It's just faster and easier to use cloud storage as it's similar to the filing system found on most PCs - you can just drag and drop files where you want. 

Think of it like this - Flickr is an art gallery and irista is an office filing cabinet. You wouldn't put up all your family pics / pics of you cat etc. on the gallery wall for storage would you?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 9, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> <li>Up to 10GB: No cost, full functionality</li>



When the service is free, the customer becomes the product being sold.


----------

